
Introducing Trinity: a modern, high performance, elegant IR(search) library - AnbeSivam
https://medium.com/@markpapadakis/introducing-trinity-a-modern-high-performance-elegant-ir-search-library-a1a3b4e287a7
======
AnbeSivam
Anyone following IR related news, do you know what happened to BitFunnel
(opensourced rewrite of Bing search engine).

[https://bitfunnel.org/categories/blog/](https://bitfunnel.org/categories/blog/)

[https://github.com/bitfunnel/nativejit/](https://github.com/bitfunnel/nativejit/)

[https://github.com/BitFunnel/BitFunnel](https://github.com/BitFunnel/BitFunnel)

~~~
markpapadakis
I wasn't familiar with this project. Thanks for mentioning it.

